# How can some users still post in my locked thread?



## GearNostalgia (Jun 23, 2018)

I did not like getting my thread locked yesterday cause there were people expecting replies from me, but I can see and accept the admins reasons for doing it. But it got very weird when I just got an alert that the thread have a new post. It seems that others can post in the locked thread asking me questions that I can not answer. I would understand it posted by the Admin, but it seems to be posted by a standard user.

Is it supposed to be like this? Blocking out the OP from his own thread? Or is this a bug?

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/flaws-in-8dio-lacrimosa.72647/page-12#post-4247873


----------



## fretti (Jun 24, 2018)

It's closed entirely, can't post anything there. 
Often (I think?!) the threads aren't locked/blocked/closed immediately by @Mike Greene or other Admins as they have tons of other things to do (even after writing in the thread they are going to close a thread). 
So the post you see after Mikes must have been posted (shortly) before the thread was actually closed.
But it's not just you blocked from it and most likely no bug either.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

fretti said:


> It's closed entirely, can't post anything there.
> Often (I think?!) the threads aren't locked/blocked/closed immediately by @Mike Greene or other Admins as they have tons of other things to do (even after writing in the thread they are going to close a thread).
> So the post you see after Mikes must have been posted (shortly) before the thread was actually closed.
> But it's not just you blocked from it and most likely no bug either.



No, he posted hours after the thread had been closed.

I have gotten a private message that says that developers have extra privileges and are allowed to post in closed threads. He is a developer so he could post, but you and me can not. Closed threads are not entirely closed.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 24, 2018)

Does it matter? It was just a general comment on what it sounded like.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Does it matter? It was just a general comment on what it sounded like.



It depends on what you think matters and not. 

I believe that if you ask questions it is fair to allow people to answer them.

It was holiday and I was enjoying it watching the world cup. Suddenly when I looked at my cell phone in the intermission I see a lot of people posting and asking me why I did not maile 8Dio support about my problem. It seemed absurd to me so I replied quickly to the latest statement that I had not even tried using mail or chat or Facebook. I STARTED the thread to let people know that I hade used both their chat and mailed support several times but just gotten bluntly refused to read the EULA. 

There were so many posts to answer and I did in in a rush so I did not see and read all posts. The sad part is that one of the posts I missed was the one where Tawnia stated they were open to reasonable claims. Which I still feel is untrue since I asked for any kind of trade or refund many times. I can quote any of our mails for legal reasons, but they did not even propose a modest gesture. They seemed very sure I would just take the full loss and speak no more of it.

As I was trying to catch up and answer all unanswered posts the thread was locked down. Of course I felt cut off and disappointed, but I could see where I struck out and can accept that I lost the whole thing when I missed that vital post. 

So here we are. There are unanswered post about why I am not answering and I can not answer them. Hardly seems fair to me that other devs can go in and post more in that thread to which I can not reply any more. That is like kicking somebody that you have tied up.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

fretti said:


> You can always start a private conversation with the developers if you want to sort something out. Or think they haven‘t heard your points/didn‘t understand what you mean.
> 
> Or if you feel there’s still things to sort out in general you can start a new thread (wich may just lead to the same discussion as in the first) about the topic/issue; maybe taking in account what others have said in the first thread will assure that it takes a different direction.
> Haven‘t read the first thread entirely so I can‘t say if everything you wanted to say was said and discussed, if not then that seems to be the best option to just cite the posts from thread 1 in a new thread and answer/discuss it further there.
> If you want to of course



Hi, well actually I began answering some in private, but when this popped up I wanted to know why others could post. I wasn't sure if it was a bug or not. I don't feel that I need to answer each and everyone in a separate thread unless there are more posts in the "closed" thread. My reply to Luciano in this thread sums up what happened when I could not reply and why I was so slow and missed a few questions.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 24, 2018)

Fair enough, I understand a bit better now.


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Fair enough, I understand a bit better now.



Sensible. I can fully understand that since it was a long and sometimes off track first thread that got hard to follow as I messed up and responded to some post in the wrong chronological order.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 24, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> I have gotten a private message that says that developers have extra privileges and are allowed to post in closed threads.


I don't think that's true, although I'm not sure how Aaron was able to post. Possibly he's a moderator, but I don't think so. Probably a software glitch. Either way, I deleted the comment.



lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Does it matter? It was just a general comment on what it sounded like.


Exactly. Certain people seem to thrive on making trouble over trivial things. That needs to stop. In this particular case, the thread is _already_ _twelve freakin pages long_! So GearNostagia still thinks he needed to argue against one more person who disagreed with him? Sometimes you just need to know when to STFU.



GearNostalgia said:


> There were so many posts to answer and I did in in a rush so I did not see and read all posts.


There's mistake number one. HUGE mistake number one. If you're going to start a multi-page thread complaining about something, especially if it's something that I'm going to later get dragged into, then you'd sure as hell better read ALL posts. Carefully.



GearNostalgia said:


> Case is not closed by a longshot buddy.


Mistake number two. HUGE mistake number two. If you're going to come onto this forum and pull that disrespectful swaggery ass bullshit, I should have banned you right then. Then deleted your whole thread.



GearNostalgia said:


> Hardly seems fair to me ...


You want to know the truth? I don't give a rat's ass what you think is fair. You wanna know what _I _think isn't fair?

I had to spend an hour out of my Saturday dealing with your mess. And now I have to spend what will likely be most of my Sunday dealing with this.

So now answer this question. Think really, really carefully about how you answer this question: Do you think that's fair to me?


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 24, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> I don't think that's true, although I'm not sure how Aaron was able to post. Possibly he's a moderator, but I don't think so. Probably a software glitch. Either way, I deleted the comment.



Well. As you are the moderator here. I guess you know if it a code flaw or if he had some admin right due to beeing a developer. I will take you word for it.




Mike Greene said:


> Exactly. Certain people seem to thrive on making trouble over trivial things. That needs to stop. In this particular case, the thread is _already_ _twelve freakin pages long_! So GearNostagia still thinks he needed to argue against one more person who disagreed with him? Sometimes you just need to know when to STFU.



Ok, respectfully I disagree here. Three months of savings is not trivial too me. I don't think that a discussion about EULA terms is trivial either and I doubt a bit that you do yourself after all you spend a lot of time to run a whole forum about VI. As for knowing when to shut up I am not so sure. It seems to me that people has not spoken up against the EULAs enough and put up with it even though they think it is a bad situation. I saw no signs of any will to solve the situation with 8Dio and considered the case a total loss for me. A friend of mine said this forum may have a lot of potential users like me and that they could benefit from knowing about the absolute enforcement of the EULA. If I have one opened the eyes of a single hobbyiest like myself I think it was worth it. My loss is my loss as I see it unless 8Dio will budge a bit on there policy to enforce the EULA to the letter. If they change their minds as Tawnia indicate in that post I did not see in the heated flurry I think it will benefit both them and the industry as a whole. Other devs state that they have the same policy but also try to come to terms with their customers by either giving them a one time only resale(and inform that this will be the only one) or in some other way rather than just go no, no no, tell anybody you like we are still going to act the same.



Mike Greene said:


> There's mistake number one. HUGE mistake number one. If you're going to start a multi-page thread complaining about something, especially if it's something that I'm going to later get dragged into, then you'd sure as hell better read ALL posts. Carefully.



It was not my first mistake in the thread, but I totally agree it was as HUGE a misstake as when I did not read thei EULA due to the sales rush. I have learned this now the hardest way.



Mike Greene said:


> Mistake number two. HUGE mistake number two. If you're going to come onto this forum and pull that disrespectful swaggery ass bullshit, I should have banned you right then. Then deleted your whole thread.




I agree. It should not have let my self get provoced my the comparisons with "drug addicts conducting" and other bits. I have learned that it did not help me one bit, I guess the can celebrate now that the infuriated me enough to slip up and show a bad temper.



Mike Greene said:


> You want to know the truth? I don't give a rat's ass what you think is fair. You wanna know what _I _think isn't fair?
> 
> I had to spend an hour out of my Saturday dealing with your mess. And now I have to spend what will likely be most of my Sunday dealing with this.
> 
> So now answer this question. Think really, really carefully about how you answer this question: Do you think that's fair to me?



Yes. I very much like to know the truth. If I had seen an truthful review of ALL the patches play through in the Lacrimosa and if it somehere had been made clear that this is a product made with a purpose of only been used by skilled professional that can place it in the mix and put makeup on the bits that needs it. And also that the EULA applies at all times, no considering any circumstances. Or if 8Dio had engaged me and tried to come to terms. I ask for a swap to another product, refund or storecredits. I really to give them a second chance, but they bluntly refused from start to finish. It became apparent fast that I was not going to get a full refund, but I hoped they would meet me half way. In my mind I was contemplating things like if I should should have to accept getting only half back from my 350ish bucks investment I could still use that to get a guitar library or something else and just accept that big choirs was not ment to be for me. I was expecting them to act as slick salesmen and try to both keep as much as possible of my money while also keeping me satisfied enough to stay customer.

If any of those above thing had happened none of this would ever have come to be and I could have spend many days playing music and watching football. I am noit sure what you want to to with your spare time, but it would not have affected you in any way at all either. Would that not have been better for us all?

We will se how this plays out. What I meant with my agreed to harsh statement that "this is harly over" is that if 8Dio will go on treating their customers as they did with me this will happen again, and again... Others may grind their teeth about it in silence while a few like me will not stand for it and speak up. A problem does not just go away with just one part stating "case closed". Unless you are armed to your teeth to fight your position it is usually better to make a truce.

I have learned my lessons. Some don't belive it but I started another thread to share that with others so they may stay away from the dark side. I will make my best to stay away from ever responding with irony, in haste or anger in the future. It will make me respond slower, so we will have to accept that there may be posts from people wondering why it takes to long. I will add a new rule just for myself. If I get really insulted or agitated I will leave the keyboard, take a long walk and contemplate if I should just ingore that insult(assuming it is ok to ignore posts, is it?) , report it to the admins or if I can respond to it in a neutral way that does not infuse flames.

As for your feelings about banning me. I will do my best. I may ask questions about them so I understand better in the future, I may disagree with them, but I will accept your decisions, what ever they may be. It is your forum.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> or if he had some admin right due to beeing a developer



Developers don't have admin rights, but Aaron used to be a moderator, maybe some of his super powers remained active 

When joining a new forum it is always good to absorb a bit at first how things are going, get familiar with some housing rules and posting behaviours and get to know the people a bit who are active here. And I learned also the hard way now and then that reacting and responding when emotional about things is not always the best, not saying it should not be done, as I believe also that it is good to show honest emotions, but it can get us clouded and fixated in not always the best way for ourselves. But the good thing is we can learn from those things and I personally like the amount of good reflection you show and I hope you will and can stick around here and contribute and enjoy this great forum


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 25, 2018)

GearNostalgia said:


> Mike Greene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's true, although I'm not sure how Aaron was able to post. Possibly he's a moderator, but I don't think so. Probably a software glitch. Either way, I deleted the comment.
> ...


Wrong answer. The correct answer was, "No, you're right, Mike. This isn't fair to you."

You still keep talking about 8dio, even giving us the backstory that this is the reason you joined VI-C in the first place, so I suspect you're going to continue this little mission. That isn't good for the forum.

<EDIT> I've also been informed that you _still_ haven't emailed 8dio and given Tawnia your email address so she can refund you. Hmmm ...


----------

